# Victor for puppy?



## JoanieD (Feb 8, 2017)

Hi all! I am picking up a puppy on Thursday. The puppy is currently on Purina Puppy and I'm buying a bag of that for the transition. But now it's time for the never ending controversial question of what to feed the new pup. My 2 older GSDs are on Victor and doing very well on that. I was hoping they had a large breed puppy food but it I see only 2 options and they are all life stages. Thoughts? It's been a few years since I had a puppy. Last time I fed Fromm's. But thought I'd inquire about anyone's experience with Victor since I'm very happy with it for my adult dogs. Thanks in advance!


----------



## McGloomy (Mar 13, 2018)

Hi! I had my pup since he was 7 1/2 weeks, and at that time I was feeding him All Life Stages Canidae (not large breed) until he was about 16 weeks. When we went to the vet for check up, my vet told me that he needs to be in a specific Large Breed diet (either Puppy or ALS) because male GSDs are generally going to be 70lb and up, so he said, 'If you can, feed him large breed diet all his life, it will lower his risks on diseases such as hips dysplasia etc. because large breed diet is tailored with the nutrition necessary for large breeds.' I agreed, so my pup is now 9 months old and he is on Pro Pac large breed Puppy. He's healthy as can be. It's a personal preference, of course. But my take is, the vet makes sense, so I'm gonna follow his instruction. Good luck!


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

all life stages is what I feed. many people never feed puppy food. The only important criteria is that if you feed a puppy food, Large breed only

I fed Victor Hi-pro to Kaylee as a pup


----------

